# Brompton arrival



## Lorrie (27 Apr 2013)

New Brompton due to arrive this week, very excited


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2013)

My Brompton dealer advised me to keep the sturdy cardboard box the bike comes in because it's handy if you need to send the bike somewhere.


----------



## Fab Foodie (28 Apr 2013)

Lucky barsteward ... I rode one for the first time yesterday a 2spd Titanium S-type ... very grinny fun indeed!


----------



## westernrenown (28 Apr 2013)

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## seadragonpisces (29 Apr 2013)

I picked up my 1st Brompton this weekend (non-Superlight version) and although it was heavier than I was expecting, I am still very happy with it. 

I didn’t test ride or really even see one up close before I decided to get my S6L but I am still glad I did, it folds up really small and I love the fact you can just fold up the rear wheel and just park it. It does feel really nippy once on the go and I quite like the flat bar feel of the S (having previously had a flat bar mini-velo of similar size). 

Getting to grips with the fold/unfold is a bit of a challenge but I am sure after a while it will become 2nd nature. It doesn’t help I am left handed as I am trying to do it from the right hand side of the bike but I know I will work it out eventually. 
Overall very pleased and I look forward to getting some good use out of it.


----------



## T4tomo (29 Apr 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> I picked up my 1st Brompton this weekend (non-Superlight version) and although it was heavier than I was expecting, I am still very happy with it.
> 
> I didn’t test ride or really even see one up close before I decided to get my S6L but I am still glad I did, it folds up really small and I love the fact you can just fold up the rear wheel and just park it. It does feel really nippy once on the go and I quite like the flat bar feel of the S (having previously had a flat bar mini-velo of similar size).
> 
> ...


 
definately do it from the left hand side of the bike, you use both hands anyway so your cackhandedness is no excuse.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Apr 2013)

Lorrie said:


> New Brompton due to arrive this week, very excited





seadragonpisces said:


> I picked up my 1st Brompton this weekend (non-Superlight version) and although it was heavier than I was expecting, I am still very happy with it.


Useless without pictures....


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Apr 2013)

T4tomo said:


> definately do it from the left hand side of the bike, you use both hands anyway so your cackhandedness is no excuse.


 
This being an internet forum someone is bound to disagree.

And that someone is me.

I fold the Brommie while standing to the right, I think that's because it's easier to pull the front wheel towards me and hook it onto the rear triangle.


----------



## seadragonpisces (30 Apr 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Useless without pictures....


 
Pics attached, apologies if they come up large, I havent worked out my new camera phone yet.

Re the fold, I am sure I will work it out eventually :-).


----------



## GrumpyGregry (2 May 2013)

I like this. Muchly.


----------



## BalkanExpress (6 May 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> Pics attached, apologies if they come up large, I havent worked out my new camera phone yet.
> 
> Re the fold, I am sure I will work it out eventually :-).


 
A dog and a large tub of patch magic for the lawn  

Oh and a very nice looking bike


----------



## iancvt55 (7 Jun 2013)

Had my Brompton a week too and not used it once. Just can't get on with the over complicated folding and unfolding. Tryed standing both sides of it and in the end my Dahon has been used for the daily commute.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Jun 2013)

iancvt55 said:


> Had my Brompton a week too and not used it once. Just can't get on with the over complicated folding and unfolding. Tryed standing both sides of it and in the end my Dahon has been used for the daily commute.



Oh dear! I'll have it if your chucking it!


----------



## seadragonpisces (10 Jun 2013)

iancvt55 said:


> Had my Brompton a week too and not used it once. Just can't get on with the over complicated folding and unfolding. Tryed standing both sides of it and in the end my Dahon has been used for the daily commute.


 
I find it hard too but after looking at some clips on Youtube I might be doing it wrong. 

When I do the part when you fold the bars (with the plastic hook thingie) onto the rear *I think* you are supposed to have the front of the bike slightly elevated. 

I have tried and tired and only works if I really force it I mostly keep the bike in the conservatory with the rear wheel folded up, so have only forced it twice. I am pretty sure I am just doing it wrong and that for me is the only faffy part of the process. If you are struggling with the same part then maybe someone can clear it up for me/us


----------



## StuartG (10 Jun 2013)

If you are forcing - you are doing it wrong. The blame must go to the dealer who should have taken time to both shown you how to do it properly and the principle behind it. YouTube proves it easy/quick but its hard to grasp the 3D fold from a 2D source. Do stop another Brommie rider and ask them to show you, in slow motion, it will then all click into place and you will be truly welcomed into the fold ...


----------



## seadragonpisces (10 Jun 2013)

Thanks. I knew I was the liability as it should be a doddle to do, which is why I haven’t attempted it since

Sound advice asking someone on another Brommie. I don’t see that many here in my village and locale where I live but I will try and track someone down


----------



## StuartG (10 Jun 2013)

Yes London is a little more Brompton territory. The key is the seatpost. This locks/unlocks the fold. Out of sequence and you will need more than force!

For folding I do:
* Flick rear wheel under
* Make sure RH pedal is facing rearward and handlebars are pointing a little left.
* Undo mainbar hinge and with handlebars flip back.
* The clip on the front wheel should naturally ride up and over the rear wheel bar and drop.
* Drop seat post. This locks the fold.
* Undo handlebar hinge. It should fall under its own weight into the receiving clip

That's it. Just reverse to unfold.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Yes London is a little more Brompton territory. The key is the seatpost. This locks/unlocks the fold. Out of sequence and you will need more than force!
> 
> For folding I do:
> * Flick rear wheel under
> ...


 
This is the key step - there is a tendancy for those unfamiliar to try to fold thefront wheel backwards. You keep the wheel facing forwards but fold the frame back. Much easier to do / show than explain. The order - as above is key.

Once you are sued to it, its second nature and take less than 20 seconds if thant any consolation!


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (10 Jun 2013)

I got the call this afternoon to inform me that my Brom is ready for collection although I won't be able to get to it until Thursday. I'm a bit excited and may have squealed down the phone at the nice man in the shop


----------



## seadragonpisces (11 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> Yes London is a little more Brompton territory. The key is the seatpost. This locks/unlocks the fold. Out of sequence and you will need more than force!
> 
> For folding I do:
> * Flick rear wheel under
> ...


 
Ok I have it sussed now, for my issue anyway. I should really have practiced a bit more before I just started to force it. I have realised that when you undo the main bracket to fold around the bars that the bike needs to be leant back a touch, with also a little pressure on the seat with your right hand (if you are doing it from the left so to speak), which forces down the bar where the plastic hook fits onto. Once you do that then you have loads of space. The rest of the process is fine, so cant believe I didn’t try and work it out earlier, just laziness really. 

Thanks for the help, I am now part of the gang.


----------



## StuartG (11 Jun 2013)

seadragonpisces said:


> Thanks for the help, I am now part of the gang fold.


FIFY and welcome. Planned any continental tours yet?


----------



## seadragonpisces (11 Jun 2013)

StuartG said:


> FIFY and welcome. Planned any continental tours yet?


 
Not yet, I am getting my bum used to the Brooks saddle I bought to go with the bike and I need to wear it in a bit. A tour would be nice, somewhere around France, or my locale in Herts :-)

I have been through a few different types of bikes over the past couple of years, but I have a feeling I will have this Brompton a really long time, it is so practical.


----------

